# I want to make cheese....



## peachick (May 3, 2011)

...  but I dont have dairy goats.
I have several lactating fainting goats though...  who have some HUGE udders.  One mom is curently being weened,  the others have young kids.
How much milk would I need if I tried to milk 2-3 does???
can I milk them over a 3-4  day period and keep it in the fridge??


----------



## PattySh (May 3, 2011)

Most recipes call for 1 gallon but am sure you can use 1/2 gal you will just get less cheese. We make the vinegar cheese it's really easy. We usually add garlic and chives after making it. We generally make 2 gal batches. The cheese is awesome crumbled over pasta with tomato sauce. You can make cheese with milk gathered for several days. I would say 4 days is a reasonable time. Ours doesn't last that long . The cheese is delicious. I hope the girls let you milk them. I used to milk my angora goat when I had her and her milk was fine.


----------



## Georgiamainers (May 3, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Most recipes call for 1 gallon but am sure you can use 1/2 gal you will just get less cheese. We make the vinegar cheese it's really easy. We usually add garlic and chives after making it. We generally make 2 gal batches. The cheese is awesome crumbled over pasta with tomato sauce. You can make cheese with milk gathered for several days. I would say 4 days is a reasonable time. Ours doesn't last that long . The cheese is delicious. I hope the girls let you milk them. I used to milk my angora goat when I had her and her milk was fine.


Would love your recipe!!


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

Georgiamainers said:
			
		

> PattySh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like the super easy cheese recipe...

Half gallon of milk
1/4 cup of vinegar (or lemon juice)
Seasonings of choice

Heat milk gently to 185* over medium low heat
Remove from heat and add vinegar
Don't stir
Once curds develop then pour into a cheese cloth lined strainer
Drain 2 hours
Mix in seasonings
Put into an airtight container

At least that's my vinegar cheese recipe...


----------



## Georgiamainers (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.  Was just watching a youtube video on it.  Looks super easy to make.  Think my neighbor makes this and adds lots of garlic and chives.   It's so good!  Another reason I got goats.


----------



## PattySh (May 3, 2011)

That's it, hubby made it this week with wild leeks. Wow was that good. He's generally the one who makes the cheese here. Has a double recipe draining right now. Received 45 free fall gold raspberry bushes (we dug them) off Craigslist  from a nice lady  one town over.  Put them in yesterday and it's raining today so I am so excited. I am going to take her some fresh eggs and freshly made goat's cheese. Note: We also add salt when adding seasonings.


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

You can also leave out the "seasonings" and just add salt and then some cream and make your own homemade Cottage Cheese.


----------



## peachick (May 3, 2011)

this is great!  thanks guys!
I'll start milking tomorrow.


----------



## Ariel301 (May 3, 2011)

You get approximately one pound of cheese from a gallon of milk if you are using it unpasteurized. Pasteurized milk will have a lower yield. So...you can do the math from there based on how much cheese you want to make. You can also store the milk in the freezer until you have a lot. It takes exactly the same amount of time to make ten pounds of cheese as it does to make half a pound.


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> You get approximately one pound of cheese from a gallon of milk if you are using it unpasteurized. Pasteurized milk will have a lower yield. So...you can do the math from there based on how much cheese you want to make. You can also store the milk in the freezer until you have a lot. It takes exactly the same amount of time to make ten pounds of cheese as it does to make half a pound.


Good advice.  But consider too that if you're experimenting and unsure of the taste result you have the potential to waste less when you only make a small batch.


----------



## chandasue (May 4, 2011)

In the past I've made half batches of cheese (chevre, feta and mozzarella) and yogurt without any trouble. I had to save up a couple days of milk (mostly because _*some*_ people in this house kept drinking it all...) But it is well worth the trouble.


----------



## Chickenfever (May 16, 2011)

I have a lot of frozen milk.  Does anyone know if I can use it to make cheese?


----------



## RainySunday (May 16, 2011)

Yes, you can use frozen milk to make cheese; at least from what I've read on here you can.  I hope it works, I have a batch of cheese from frozen milk in the press right now!


----------



## elevan (May 16, 2011)

nurturingnaturally said:
			
		

> Yes, you can use frozen milk to make cheese; at least from what I've read on here you can.  I hope it works, I have a batch of cheese from frozen milk in the press right now!


You want to thaw and then strain your frozen milk before using it.


----------



## RainySunday (May 16, 2011)

Yes, I definitely thawed it...why would it need to be strained though, if I strained it before freezing?


----------



## freemotion (May 16, 2011)

It gets a grainy texture.  Although I haven't made cheese from frozen milk, when I thaw it for our use during the does' dry times I put it in the blender for a few seconds and that takes care of it nicely.


----------



## elevan (May 16, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> It gets a grainy texture.  Although I haven't made cheese from frozen milk, when I thaw it for our use during the does' dry times I put it in the blender for a few seconds and that takes care of it nicely.


Yep that would work just as well as straining would I imagine


----------



## elevan (May 16, 2011)

nurturingnaturally said:
			
		

> Yes, I definitely thawed it...why would it need to be strained though, if I strained it before freezing?


  Sorry to give the "thaw" it instructions!  You'd be surprised how many times a little detail like that when left out can confuse people!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 21, 2011)

Kat - How is the milking going?  

Made any cheese?


----------



## peachick (May 22, 2011)

I have not started milking anyone.  But  am still thinking about it.
Milking them  really seems like a lot of time (since  mine are not  dairy goats)  But  I have these herbs growing in the kitchen window that would be yummy in some cheese.....


----------



## mydakota (May 22, 2011)

I make mozzarella cheese during the times of the year when my girls are giving more than we can drink. FWIW, I wouldn't be put off milking by the fact that your girls are not "dairy" goats. I milk my Boer girls along with my Saanen.  They don't give as much volume, but their milk tastes just as good.  I have one Boer girl who does herself proud on the milkstand. I get about 1 1/2 quarts from Elci and she milks for 9 months.  Not too shabby for a "meat" girl.  Of course I get more from my Saanen, but Elci is definitely worth the time it takes to  milk her.  I don't get near as much from Buttercup (the other Boer I milk), but she is a FF, so time will tell.  Elci is raising triplets, who are all in great shape, and she is in great shape herself.  She is just a super goat!   I am fond of her, can you tell?  Individuals will vary.  Some Boers may not be worth the time it takes to milk them, but some definitely are, and I bet it is the same with the Myotonics.  And the cheese is delicious!


----------



## peachick (May 22, 2011)

ok  you guys inspired me.  i went out to try to milk two does with huge udders.  Their kids  are 2 and 3 months old.

First of all.  Patience is not my strength!  lol
Trying to getting a firm grasp of a nipples on long coated goats that are dancing all over the place  was a challenge.  

I know  I can get more milk if  I seperate  the babies from the moms before  I try this again.  I was able to get 1/4 cup in about 20 minutes...  aprox 10 minutes per mom.  Knowing  they will get better at this  and so will I.  My concern is dirt and hair falling into the milk.

How do you keep the milk clean  while milking????


----------



## mydakota (May 22, 2011)

Well, I dairy clip all mine, which helps with the hair.  I also brush their bellies and wash their udders before I milk, which also helps.  But even so, I still strain their milk through milk filters before we use it. That pretty much takes care of it.  I have never found a goat hair in a glass of milk.


----------



## peachick (May 22, 2011)

Hubby and teen age son  and I go out to a nice restaurant tonight  and  I start talking about the goats...... ( they cant walk away from me here  LOL )

I mention wanting to make cheese.  Hubby is instantly interested  ahah  (of course,  its about food)
Then  I say....  Other than washing udders and clipping hair  I dont know how to keep stuff out of the milk while  Im milking.

My shy quiet son said....  you could stretch a pair of nylons over the top of the pan  while you are milking.

OMG  Brilliant idea! Brilliant!

I'll still wash udders,  but at least  I dont have to worry about the hair.


----------



## peachick (May 23, 2011)

i used my sons idea and used a brand new knee high stocking to cover the 2 cup measuring cup.  Due to the dancing and kicking (not by me)  a good amout of milk was spilled,  but  the girls were patient with me, and let me figure this out....  tomorrow  we will get more!

Love the stocking idea!...  you can see it did a great job of keeping the hair out of the milk.




DSC_0004 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

this is who  I am milking..  Mother and daughter.......




DSC_0015 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## Georgiamainers (May 23, 2011)

That's a great idea!  I've seen people drape cheese cloth over their milking can, too.  My girls start dancing and moving when I milk them, but only as soon as their grain runs out...refill.  Purty goats btw!!


----------



## peachick (May 27, 2011)

I used 4 cups of goat milk and made this little nugget of cheese with fresh chives
(feeling proud of myself)
The making of the cheese was easy....  the milking of the goat was work. 




DSC_0011 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## mydakota (May 27, 2011)

That is just the cutest little cheese nugget I have ever seen!     Good job!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 27, 2011)

This is a great thread! love your cheese ball too looks really yummy!


----------



## mossyStone (May 27, 2011)

Your Goats are adorable and the cheese looks yummy! well done


----------



## elevan (May 27, 2011)

Looks good    How did it taste?!?


----------



## peachick (May 28, 2011)

thanks everybody!
the cheese was great, actually.  Hubby and son both liked it too....  we have only sampled it so far.  We are fencing this weekend,  the the cheese will be a great snack during a break.

Hmm maybe  I'll do it again.


----------

